# List of Invented Species



## MausC (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought it was necessary, couldn't find a list anywhere, so post all the 'made-up' species you know here with links!

Off the top of my head...

*Aatmik *by Junco http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6663089*

Kitsu *by Volvo http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5583748/*

Nevrean* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4672091/
 and
*Sergals*, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4837133/ by mick39


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 13, 2011)

Squoumbax- mixture of squirrel, mouse, and lombax. No link, though I came up with it.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 13, 2011)

Bats are pretty inverted. They spend most of their time hanging upside-down.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 13, 2011)

Also, this is fucking stupid. You could just reel off a list of retarded things you just made up.

Hey, let's add the Scremula to the list. It's a small hairless creature with wrinkled flesh, and looks like two globes side by side.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 14, 2011)

Shit Atronach


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2011)

You dont want to do this, mainly you first have to weed out copy species, you then have to deal with species that are similar but have only the slightest change to them to make them different. Then the worst thing is you gotta kill off species that are nothing more than hybrids....good luck the Idola clan quit after 47


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2011)

[Obligatory inquiry into the nature of 'made-up ideas' and following discussion on whether it is possible to create a species without just abstracting parts and pieces from species we already have experience of]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 14, 2011)

This will never work because any random guy could come along, change one slight feature of an existing species, and call it a new species and then you'd have to document it. There's probably thousands of these "made up species" so.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't mention zebras or lemurs!


----------



## Aetius (Oct 14, 2011)

You forgot Bolsheviks


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

Gibbies.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 14, 2011)

One could avoid the problem of too-many, too-similar species by only using species that have been "established" in one way or another, such as having X many people with fursonas/characters based on them, or being part of a story that's well known to the fandom. Wikifur already has such a list, though.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 14, 2011)

To have your species added to this list please purchase a Fur Affinity Premium Account


----------



## Sar (Oct 14, 2011)

Citras.


----------



## MausC (Oct 14, 2011)

... What the hell guys? I'm mostly just talking about species that people on FA make up and make information about, stories, etc. 

"Also, this is fucking stupid." Harsh dude. Harsh.

Also I am not documenting shit, I was just gonna post new links incase anyone else wanted to post links, eg.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/galeacoma

holy crap, I just posted a link of a species that someone compiled subconsciously based off of media that they have absorbed throughout their lives and created something new and interested in case anyone else wants to be inspired by their creation and become involved an a community, or maybe an interesting world/storyline. Wow, I MUST be a fucking gay to do this, inspiring people and helping them get involved in appreciating the time and effort an artist went into to create something.

Ad Hoc, thanks for the link,

and yeah Citras. Although they are essentially just brightly coloured foxes. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/146882/

Personally I'm more interested in more complex things- like the Synx by http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chimerasynx/
http://synx.wikia.com/wiki/Synx_Wiki


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 14, 2011)

MausC said:


> Personally I'm more interested in more complex things- like the Synx by http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chimerasynx/
> http://synx.wikia.com/wiki/Synx_Wiki


:[ Synxes are frightening to think about. /overactive imagination


----------



## Fay V (Oct 14, 2011)

Card foxes :3


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 14, 2011)

MausC said:


> "Also, this is fucking stupid." Harsh dude. Harsh.
> 
> Also I am not documenting shit, I was just gonna post new links incase anyone else wanted to post links, eg.
> 
> ...



Galecoma are basically masked sergals, if you compare them. Very obviously based on them. :V Terraformer is also trying to make his own little cult of followers it seems based on that page because of his background (He roleplayed Rain Silves for typefucking on Furcadia for a couple of years before stopping earlier this year.)

Noone has brought up chakats yet, it seems.


----------



## MausC (Oct 14, 2011)

Synx are creepy, I'm a lover of creepy things though. I love how much the creator thought about them and fleshed them out. hehe.

What the hell is a "card fox"? You can't just- well I mean, it's physically possible but not very useful in any way- just say the name of species with no referenced, etc... It's impossible to look up what a "card fox" is. Much more useful with a link of some sort, especially if its just a combination of two very common words.




> Galecoma are basically masked sergals, if you compare them. Very obviously based on them. :V


It's possible, the bodies are similar, the faces are quite different shape though- as well the Galecoma have an entirely different world.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 14, 2011)

I created a vore machine. Its like a snake and a crocodile both got really high on meth and had awesome orgies of really bad baby making. They cannot see nor hear yet use vibrations in the ground to "see"


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Its like a snake and a crocodile both got really high on meth and had awesome orgies of really bad baby making.



Pretty sure I've seen that on FA :V


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 14, 2011)

Chakats.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, I have my Nism, this pic being the male of the species:  http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/Lillend/UnicornVisionCHARS/DisneyInspiredDeen_Sketch.png


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

Dragons ? :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Dragons ? :V



I think of them as "dragonoids", just like creatures of a human form are called "humanoids" and those of feline form "felineoids"... a general way for humans to class alien lifeforms.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I think of them as "dragonoids", just like creatures of a human form are called "humanoids" and those of feline form "felineoids"... a general way for humans to class alien lifeforms.



They don't actually exist, is my point :V

But yeah, considering all the variations on the theme of dragon-like creatures and whatnot, dragonoids would be better for the sake of being thorough.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> *They don't actually exist, is my point* :V
> 
> But yeah, considering all the variations on the theme of dragon-like creatures and whatnot, dragonoids would be better for the sake of being thorough.



No "invented" species exists, so your point was redundant.

And yes, I like to be thorough with my creations.  Oh, and I have a pic of a male TikTik here:  http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/Lillend/UnicornVisionCHARS/Male_Sketch.png ... not complete, but it gives the idea.


----------



## MausC (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are a few more interesting ones and why:

*Azu-nah Species Sheet* by dreedragon- very interesting species that the artist actually has an entire blog/story based around

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4048205/ - I just liked the design of these guys


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3999757/ - seems interested, detailed, wish the text wasn't so damn small. they are dragon-like.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6072525/ one of those "you can't make one unless you ask lul" species which is something I think is really... weird... I get it but still... it's art... you should be allowed to draw whatever you want IMO. but I'm posting becaused I think they are very beautiful.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4317966/ another really cool alient species. i think i personally have an affinity for dragonoid/alien species.


----------

